# 

## MarcinWk

Temat ten był już wielokrotnie, jednak nie znalazłem prostej odpowiedzi. 

- w projekcie mamy komin Schiedel Rondo Plus.
- w domu będzie wentylacja mechaniczna
- powierzchnia domu około 170 m2
- dom parterowy
- ogrzewanie grzejniki + podłogówka około 80m2
- planujemy piec kondensacyjny
- piec będzie do CWU+CO

Pytania:
-czy stosować komin Schiedel Rondo Plus czy może inny typ?
-czym się różni Schiedel Rondo Plus od Schiedel Rondo ?
-czy stosować komin systemowy, czy murowany (Instalator CO polecał wymurowanie komina i wstawienie tam rury kwasoodpornej)?
-czy Schiedel Rondo Plus zapewnia w standardzie doprowadzenie powietrza do pieca, czy trzeba coś dokupować, zmieniać?
-czy w przypadku zmiany pieca kondensacyjnego na zwykły gazowy ma to wpływ na komin (tylko krowa nie zmienia zdania)?

Z góry przepraszam za "suchy" ton postu, ale chciałem być jak najbardziej rzeczowy bez zbędnego "lania wody".

Czy może ktoś doradzić? Z góry dziękuje.

----------


## Kuba Dąb

Jedyne co mogę Ci powiedzieć ja na ten temat, to tyle, że jeszcze nie spotkałem się z opinią, w której ktoś polecał komin murowany. Jak najbardziej komin systemowy.

----------


## MarcinWk

Ja też właśnie skłaniam się ku kominowi systemowemu. Pozostaje jeszcze kwestia jaki komin. W tej kwestii jestem zielony, a nie chciałbym niepotrzebnie przepłacać.  Z góry dziękuje za wszelkie sugestie.

----------


## merks

Ja mam właśnie taki sam dylemat. Ostatecznie wybrałem komin uniwersalny IBF. Komin do wszystkich rodzajów paliw. Planuję też kocioł kondensacyjny. Wybrałem IBF bo mi budowlaniec polecił i załatwi mi z dużym upustem na 7% vat. Najtańszą ofertę znalazłem na komin Leier na stronie www.mega1000.pl ale doliczając palety mnie to wyjdzie tyle samo na miejscu i budowniczy sobie dowiezie i sam postawi a jak coś będzie nie tak to mam kogo ścigać pod ręką  :smile:

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

jakos nie ma zbyt wiele wątków do tematu i tu wlasnie jest problem

----------


## Kominki.fm

Może Pan wybudować standardowy komin ceramiczny systemowy (bez izolacji) o średnicy 140mm. Zachęcam do skorzystania z naszej aktualnej promocji - podaję linka: http://www.kominkiikominy.pl/kominy-...mocja,g77.html

----------


## Asia33

A ja mam normalny murowany komin. Do kotła kondensacyjnego mam podłączoną podwójną rurę ze stali kwasoodpornej. Wewnętrzną rurą usuwane są spaliny z kotła a wewnętrzną zasysane powietrze do kotła. Taka jest zasada kotła z zamkniętą komorą spalania.
Moim zdaniem odpowiedź na pytanie jaki komin  to chyba - najtańszy. Nie wiem jednak, czy do jakiegoś kotła kondensacyjnego można podłączyć komin systemowy, który musiałby być wtedy "podwójny".

----------


## daro31ie

> A ja mam normalny murowany komin. Do kotła kondensacyjnego mam podłączoną podwójną rurę ze stali kwasoodpornej. Wewnętrzną rurą usuwane są spaliny z kotła a wewnętrzną zasysane powietrze do kotła. Taka jest zasada kotła z zamkniętą komorą spalania.
> Moim zdaniem odpowiedź na pytanie jaki komin  to chyba - najtańszy. Nie wiem jednak, czy do jakiegoś kotła kondensacyjnego można podłączyć komin systemowy, który musiałby być wtedy "podwójny".


Nic dodać nic ująć
pozdrawiam

----------


## dako

Leier Turbo 
http://www.leier.pl/malbork/katalog/3220_turbo.php

----------


## MarcinWk

Kominy Leier nie mają chyba kanałów wentylacyjnych, więc jeżeli by chcieć zrobić kanały wentylacyjne, trzeba niezależnie je murować z pustaków?? Dobrze rozumiem?

----------


## merks

Kanały (pustaki) wentylacyjne dokupuje się w dowolnej ilości dodatkowo do komina spalinowego.Komin spalinowy występuje osobno lub z pojedyńczą wentylacją we wszystkich systemach.

----------


## siwymiki

witam, właśnie jestem na etapie zakupu kominów i powiem szczerze, ze jesli komin systemowy to do opalania kominkiem bez plaszcza wodnego to polecami system bez izolacji np. Schiedel Rondo, do pieca na ekogroszek i kominek z plaszczem to Rondo Plus, a jesli chodzi o Piec kondensacyjny to wystarczy wymurowac z ksztaltki pojedyńczej rzeby srednicaa wewnątrz była min 125mm i wystarczy. Pozniwej nalezy zamontowac rure w rurze do pieca i tyle. Napewno wyjdzie taniej niz komin sysemowy np. Leier turbo czy Scheiedel Avantage.
Znajomy ktory jest montazystą i servisantem Vaillanta poleca do kondensacyjnych rozwiązanie ktore zaproponowalem powyzej.

pozdrawiam adrian

----------


## pblochu

Instalator ma rację 
Producent wyraźnie określa średnicę i wysokość komina czyli parametry które są dopasowane do mocy i wydajności wentylatorów palnika 
Jeżeli np widnieje że piec powinien mieć odprowadzenie spalin przewodem fi 60 to trudno wymagać prawidłowego ciśnienia spalin w układzie z przewodem fi 140 lub lepiej. Kominy systemowe sprawdzają się w układach grawitacyjnych lub przy palnikach średnich mocy 
Temat wałkowany od lat - wystarczy poszukać- jak zawsze

----------


## mareckiplock

witam wszystkich mam zamiar kupic piec kondensacyjny i nie wiem jaki kupic prosze o  podpowiedz  mam domek pitrowy z lat 80i jest ze 120m kwadratowych  sciany sa z suporeksu pusta przestrzen z 5 centymetrow i suporeks budynek jest nieocieplony i nie ma cyrkulacji obiegu ciepłej wody a mam zamiar kupic piec konensacyjny tylko nie wiem jak czy z zasobnikiem 45 litrow lub 55 lub przepływowy co grzeje wode po odkreceniu kranu z gory dziekuje o podpowiedz  pozdrwiam

----------


## marika77

Ja tez będe musiała wybrać rodzaj komina. Projektant sygeruje mi systemowy a z tego co czytam to jednak tańszy będzie tradycyjny, murowany. Choc tak sobie myśle, że przeciez taki komin systemowy nie pełni żadnej funkcji konstrukcyjnej (chyba, że się myle) a i tak będe musiała do niego wsadzić ta podwójną rure do kotła kondensacyjnego, to czy można w takim razie taki komin zrobic z pustaków wentylacyjnych o odpowiedniej śrendicy? Bo w sumie taki komin słuzył by tylko jako oslona dla rury spalinowo-powietrznej, a koszt takich kształtek to raptem kilka złoty. Czy może tak być czy jednak musze kupic normalny komin systemowy?

----------


## merks

Wcale nie będziesz musiała wsadzać podwójnej rury  :smile:  . Komin systemowy z wkładem ceramicznym będzie rurą zasysającą powietrze i wystarczy jedna rura z kwasówki do środka do wyprowadzania spalin. Ja tak mam zrobione i podobno to standard.

----------


## marika77

A czy i tak nie będzie taniej zrobic taki komin z kształtek wentylacyjnych i do nich włozyc ta spalinowo-powietrzną rure w rurze do takiego kanału niż budowac komin systemowy i do niego wkładac rure spalinową tyle, że pojedynczą?

----------


## merks

Nie wiem osobiście czy to jest możliwe.Pewnie tak. Moim zdaniem trzeba by było skonsultować się z kominiarzem który rozwiałby wszelkie wątpliwości. Dla mnie zaleta systemowego jest taka, że jak byłbym kiedykolwiek zmuszony używać zwykłego pieca to wyciągam rurę i podłączam piec spalinowy bez żadnych problemów.

----------


## marika77

No własnie. U mnie innego ogrzewania jak gazowe nie może być. Miejscowy plan zabrania. Oczywiście można pompe ciepła lub inne ekologiczne technologie ale paliwa stałe sa zabronione, więc typowy komin nie jest mi potrzebny ani murowany ani systemowy. Takie pustaki wentylacyjne pełniły by generalnie role osłonową.

----------


## ryloon

Czy można w ogóle nie robić komina tylko przez ścianę rurę puścić i zakończyć np. 0,5m od ściany (dla pieców <21kW)? Oczywiście mowa o piecu kondensacyjnym czyli z zamkniętą komorą spalania. Takie rozwiązanie podawał nawet październikowy Murator :smile:

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> Czy można w ogóle nie robić komina tylko przez ścianę rurę puścić i zakończyć np. 0,5m od ściany (dla pieców <21kW)? Oczywiście mowa o piecu kondensacyjnym czyli z zamkniętą komorą spalania. Takie rozwiązanie podawał nawet październikowy Murator


Takie rozwiązanie umożliwia modyfikacja dotychczasowych przepisów .
Jakich i gdzie ,musisz sam poszukać , bo ja mam dobrą pamięć ale
krótką  :big grin: . Zmiana z 2009 r m.in. pozwala na stosowanie wyrzutni bocznych 
spalin. Kasuje minimalny przekrój przewodów spalinowych (sakramentalne14 x 14),
odbiera kominiarzom prawo decydowania o rodzaju i przekroju komina .Producent
przejmuje tą odpowiedzialność , oczywiście w oparciu o stosowne badania i atesty.
Dopuszcza się stosowanie tworzyw sztucznych w systemach kominowych,
dzięki zmianie  dotychczasowego zapisu o niepalności komina , na 
ogniotrwałość systemu (jakoś tak ). 
   Nie oznacza to ,że "tera wszystko wolno". Nadal mają moc dotychczasowe dyrektywy.
Tych parę zmian , pozwoliło ustawodawcy dopasować się do galopujących zmian
na rynku.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Czy można w ogóle nie robić komina tylko przez ścianę rurę puścić i zakończyć np. 0,5m od ściany (dla pieców <21kW)?


Rozporządzenie Min. Infrastruktury z 12 kwietnia 2002 r.(z późniejszymi zmianami):
"§ 142.3. Dopuszcza się wyprowadzanie przewodów spalinowych od urządzeń gazowych z zamkniętą komorą spalania bezpośrednio przez ściany zewnętrzne budynków, przy zachowaniu warunków określonych w § 175. "
i dalej:
"§ 175. 1. Indywidualne *koncentryczne* przewody powietrzno-spalinowe lub *oddzielne* przewody powietrzne i spalinowe od urządzeń gazowych z zamkniętą komorą spalania mogą być wyprowadzone przez zewnętrzną ścianę budynku, jeżeli urządzenia te mają nominalną moc cieplną nie większą niż:
1) 21 kW - w wolno stojących budynkach jednorodzinnych, zagrodowych i rekreacji indywidualnej, 
2) 5 kW - w pozostałych budynkach mieszkalnych.

2. Wyloty przewodów, o których mowa w ust. 1 pkt 2, powinny znajdować się wyżej niż 2,5 m ponad poziomem terenu. 
3. Odległość między wylotami przewodów, o których mowa w ust. 1, powinna być nie mniejsza niż 3 m, a odległość tych wylotów od najbliższej krawędzi okien i ryzalitów przesłaniających nie mniejsza niż 0,5 m."

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ryloon

Dziękuję panowie za informacje. Pozbędę się na dobre jednego komina  :smile:

----------


## Los Pablos

Witam

Mam taki "problemik" i szukam jego rozwiązania. w trakcie budowy planowaliśmy piec na paliwo stałe - ekogroszek, pellet itp - i pod tym kątem komin spalinowy w kotłowni został zbudowany zastosowałem komin systemowy Leier - kształtki ceramiczne, izolacja z wełny i obudowa. Jednakże w tak zwanym międzyczasie zmieniła się koncepcja grzewcza i będzie zamontowany kocioł gazowy kondensacyjny junkers cerapur i tu zaczyna się schodek. te kotły z tego co tu czytałem muszą mieć komin dwuwarstwowy (nie wiem czy do końca prawidłowo się wyrażam) więc mam do wyboru albo wpuszczać w komin dodatkową rurę - (dom ma 9 m w kalenicy, i dach o nachyleniu 45 stopni więc nie tak łatwo się po nim poruszać) albo zastosować coś zwanego - kominem pompowanym? szukałem informacji na ten temat ale chyba wujek google mnie nie lubi i nie dał mi jakiejś jasnej odpowiedzi więc może Wy drodzy forumowicze mnie jakoś oświecicie w tej kwestii. Czy zostaje mi tylko wsadzanie rury w komin od góry czy też jest jakiś inny sposób.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Czy zostaje mi tylko wsadzanie rury w komin od góry czy też jest jakiś inny sposób.


Włożenia wewnętrznej rury spalinowej komina kondensacyjnego od dołu bez jego uszkodzenia nie dokona nawet tresowany wąż  :big grin: 
Pozostaje tylko od góry. Jeśli z powodu stromego dachu nie potrafisz zrobić tego sam, to lepiej zleć kominiarzom (mają na to swoje sposoby  :yes: ).
Ja mam niższy kanał z pustaków systemowych i niedługo wpuszczę w niego tę rurę przy pomocy linki stalowej, specjalnie wykonanego w tym celu krążka i śruby z uchem montując kolejne segmenty na dachu. Będzie tu jednak potrzebna pomoc drugiej osoby. Nie zapomnij także o wykonaniu specjalnych wkładek dystansowych z blachy "kwasówki", aby zapewnić koncentryczne położenie tego wkładu w rurze ceramicznej.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

"Dmuchawca" sobie odpuść .

----------


## pstaszek

Jeżeli jako źródło ciepła jest zaplanowany kocioł kondensacyjny, to najrozsądniej, moim zdaniem, już na etapie budowy wybrać rozwiązanie polegające na budowie szachtu z kształtek wentylacyjnych (np. Schiedla). Później, na etapie montażu kotła, otwieramy szacht w odpowiednim miejscu w kotłowni i w szachcie instalujemy pojedyńczy przewód spalinowy (np. DN80) typowy do kotłów kondensacyjnych. Pomiędzy szachtem a kotłem montujemy system powietrzno spalinowy (koncentryczny-współosiowy np. 80/125), a na szczycie wybudowanego szachtu montujemy odpowiednią nasadę umożliwiającą wyrzut spalin i zasysanie powietrza. Odprowadzenie spalin odbywa się przewodem spalinowym (np. DN80) od kotła do nasady na dachu, natomiast dopływ powietrza odbywa się poprzez szacht (przestrzenią w szachcie pomiędzy przewodem spalinowym a ściankami sachtu) i dalej poprzez rurę koncentryczną (np. 80/125). Ja zastosowałem system do odprowadzania spalin z polipropylenu niemieckiej firmy AROSTA - www.arosta.pl - oferują kilka różnych rozwiązań dla odprowadzania spalin z kondensatów. Późniejsze otwarcie sachtu w kotowni ma służyć, temu aby przewód powietrzno-spalinowy (koncentryczny) łączacy kocioł z szachtem był możliwie jak najkrótszy - oczywiście ze względów ekonomicznych (systemy powietrzno-spalinowe są droższe od spalinowych).

----------


## Los Pablos

Sobieradku - dzięki za konstruktywne wskazówki - no i tresowanego węża  :wink:

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Sobieradku - dzięki za konstruktywne wskazówki - no i tresowanego węża


Do usług, polecam się na przyszłość  :smile:

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Podepnę się pod temat. Przyjaciółka jest na etapie "dogrywania" projektu, chce ograniczyć powierzchnię parteru, dlatego piec kondensacyjny wyrzuciła na piętro. Arch mówi, ze będzie git, jakiś majster ją nastraszył, ze komin będzie za krótki, że nie będzie ciągu- generalnie masakra i umrą. *To jak to jest?* Piętro pełne wys. 2,70 plus niski stryszek. Przecież w domach parterowych ludzie montują piece... no sama już nie wiem, a przyjaciółka spanikowana.

----------


## Esiak

kotły kondensacyjne mają wymuszony przepływ spalin, tak więc nie potrzebny jest nawet dla nich komin, jeśli moc kotła nie przekracza 21kW wylot spalin może być poziomy poprzez ścianę budynku, dla kotłów kondensacyjnych używa się specjalnych, szczelnych przewodów koncentrycznych powietrzno-spalinowych...

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Ok, czyli wysokość komina i umiejscowienie pieca nie mają tu znaczenia?

----------


## Esiak

ano nie ma...
są jedynie ograniczenia dotyczące maksymalnych długości przewodów, ale rozumiem, że Ciebie to nie dotyczy...

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

OK  :big grin:  DZIĘKI WIELKIE. Myślę, że podobne słowa usłyszy u przedstawicieli sprzedających kondensaty, ale majster już jej powiedział, że "w sklepie powiedzą, że się da, zeby sprzedać produkt..."

----------


## firewall

> Ok, czyli wysokość komina i umiejscowienie pieca nie mają tu znaczenia?


Akurat ma znaczenie. Podstawowy przekrój jest związany z pewną maksymalną długością rury, jak i z zastosowanymi kolankami, etc.

----------


## Esiak

> Akurat ma znaczenie. Podstawowy przekrój jest związany z pewną maksymalną długością rury, jak i z zastosowanymi kolankami, etc.


 więc też napisałem, że ograniczeniami są max. długości przewodów, ale jej to raczej nie dotyczy, jeśli kocioł ma stać na poddaszu i przewód ma przechodzić przez dach lub ścianę wątpię aby przekroczyła 15m...

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Ok, czyli wysokość komina i umiejscowienie pieca nie mają tu znaczenia?


Mają, ale nie tak już bardzo wielkie: w przewodach *koncentrycznych* zachodzi dodatkowe podgrzewanie wchodzącego powietrza przez wychodzące spaliny. Inaczej mówiąc: dodatkowo podgrzane powietrze wchodząc w proces spalania gazu podwyższa sprawność kotła. Im komin niższy, tym ten dodatkowy odzysk ciepła mniejszy.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Sobieradku - dzięki za konstruktywne wskazówki - no i tresowanego węża


Przesyłam fotkę wspomnianej powyżej (#25) wkładki dystansowej (własnego pomysłu  :cool: ) do *okrągłej* rury zewnętrznej (doprowadzającej powietrze) nakładanej na wewnętrzną rurę spalinową, którą (które) wykonała mi niedawno blacharnia z odpadów blachy "kwasówki":

----------


## pstaszek

> Przesyłam fotkę wspomnianej powyżej (#25) wkładki dystansowej (własnego pomysłu ) do *okrągłej* rury zewnętrznej (doprowadzającej powietrze) nakładanej na wewnętrzną rurę spalinową, którą (które) wykonała mi niedawno blacharnia z odpadów blachy "kwasówki":


Można tez skorzystać z gotowych rozwiązań. Załączam zdjęcie takiej obejmy dystansowej (stabilizatora) oraz piktogram jak wygląda po montażu w kominie (szachcie). Zaletą jej jest to, że jest elastyczna.

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Zaletą jej jest to, że jest elastyczna.


No, nie wiem, czy to zaleta(?) Metalowa wkładka jest sztywniejsza, przez co zapewni koncentryczne położenie rury spalinowej (tak ważne dla dodatkowego odzysku ciepła).
Czy pokazany przez ciebie system jest wykonany całkowicie z tworzywa?

----------


## pstaszek

> No, nie wiem, czy to zaleta(?) Metalowa wkładka jest sztywniejsza, przez co zapewni koncentryczne położenie rury spalinowej (tak ważne dla dodatkowego odzysku ciepła).
> Czy pokazany przez ciebie system jest wykonany całkowicie z tworzywa?


Elastyczność jej jest ogromna zaletą przy wkładaniu jej razem z rurą do szachtu (komina) i ta obejma w 100 % spełnia swoje zadanie, czyli zapewnia koncentryczne położenie rury spalinowej w szachcie (kominie). 
Przewody spalinowe systemu są wykonane z tworzywa sztucznego, a dokładnie z polipropylenu i mają zastosowanie do 120 stopni Celsjusza, czyli dla kotłów kondensacyjnych, gdzie temperatura spalin osiąga max. ok. 80 st. C. Natomiast w rurach (kształtkach) koncentrycznych płaszcz zewnętrzny jest wykonany ze stali nierdzewnej (dodatkowo jest pomalowany proszkowo na biało).

----------


## Konto usunięte_12*

> Przewody spalinowe systemu są wykonane z tworzywa sztucznego, a dokładnie z polipropylenu i mają zastosowanie do 120 stopni Celsjusza, czyli dla kotłów kondensacyjnych, gdzie temperatura spalin osiąga max. ok. 80 st.


Czy to może system Vaillant'a? Bo w polskim Termecie ( i nie tylko) nadal "królują" rury stalowe  :wink:

----------


## Esiak

vaillant ma w swojej ofercie przewody spalinowe pp

----------


## pstaszek

> Czy to może system Vaillant'a? Bo w polskim Termecie ( i nie tylko) nadal "królują" rury stalowe


To nie jest Vaillant. To jest analogiczny system. Zobacz na www.arosta.pl.

----------


## marcuso86

Nie chce zakładań nowego tematu a ostatnio post jest z 2011 roku wiec może sie coś zmieniło.

Jestem na etapie kończenia projektu. Na wiosne ruszamy z budową. Dom parterowy (niski -dach 25 stopni) Ogrzewanie bedzie na propan. I teraz pytanie jaki komin zastosować najlepiej juz przy budowie aby nie bawić sie później w przeróbki i dostosowania do pieca kondensacyjnego. Oczywiście cały czas licząc sie z kosztami.

----------


## Greengaz

> Nie chce zakładań nowego tematu a ostatnio post jest z 2011 roku wiec może sie coś zmieniło.
> 
> Jestem na etapie kończenia projektu. Na wiosne ruszamy z budową. Dom parterowy (niski -dach 25 stopni) Ogrzewanie bedzie na propan. I teraz pytanie jaki komin zastosować najlepiej juz przy budowie aby nie bawić sie później w przeróbki i dostosowania do pieca kondensacyjnego. Oczywiście cały czas licząc sie z kosztami.


Najtaniej szacht wentylacyjny do którego wprowadzisz przewód spalinowy lub komin przez ścianę kotłowni.
 W każdym razie komin ceramiczny systemowy jest zbędny.

----------


## robert.kosiecki

> Nie chce zakładań nowego tematu a ostatnio post jest z 2011 roku wiec może sie coś zmieniło.
> 
> Jestem na etapie kończenia projektu. Na wiosne ruszamy z budową. Dom parterowy (niski -dach 25 stopni) Ogrzewanie bedzie na propan. I teraz pytanie jaki komin zastosować najlepiej juz przy budowie aby nie bawić sie później w przeróbki i dostosowania do pieca kondensacyjnego. Oczywiście cały czas licząc sie z kosztami.


Najtaniej będzie jak na etapie budowy domu zaplanujesz dodatkową wentylację do której instalator włoży ci rurę stalową kwasoodporną.

Ciut drożej będzie wybudowanie komina systemowego z wkładem ceramicznym ale ja taki właśnie bym wybrał ze względu na okres gwarancji.
Drożej będzie o jakieś 300-400 zł na kominie.
Różnica jednak jest w gwarancji.
Na wkład stalowy dostaniesz 10 lat a na komin systemowy 30 lat.

jeśli zdecydujesz się na komin systemowy to pamiętaj aby nie wcisnęli ci średnicy wkładu ceramicznego powyżej 100 mm co się często zdarza.
Do kotła <30kW wystarczy średnica 80 mm

----------


## Greengaz

Przy liniach




> Najtaniej będzie jak na etapie budowy domu zaplanujesz dodatkową wentylację do której instalator włoży ci rurę stalową kwasoodporną.
> *Przewód spalinowy nie musi być ze stali. Można zastosować z modyfikowanego PP.*
> 
> Ciut drożej będzie wybudowanie komina systemowego z wkładem ceramicznym ale ja taki właśnie bym wybrał ze względu na okres gwarancji.
> Drożej będzie o jakieś 300-400 zł na kominie.
> Różnica jednak jest w gwarancji.
> Na wkład stalowy dostaniesz 10 lat a na komin systemowy 30 lat.
> *Nie ma ekonomicznego i praktycznego uzasadnienia do zastosowania komina systemowego. Najtaniej wykonany szacht jest wystarczający.* 
> 
> ...


Wymogi producentów dotyczą średnicy min. przewodu spalinowego. Stosuje się fi 60 lub 80 i nie może być mniejsza od zaleceń, czyli dobór średnicy po wyborze kotła. Może być większa, np. fi 80 gdy producent zaleca fi 60, tylko po co przepłacać.
Średnica zewnętrzna /doprowadzenia powietrza/ nie ma znaczenia. Byle nie mniejsza niż fi 125 w przekroju.

----------


## robert.kosiecki

[QUOTE=Greengaz;7399596]Przy liniach



"Przewód spalinowy nie musi być ze stali. Można zastosować z modyfikowanego PP."

Piszesz bzdury kolego. Przepisy mówią jasno że elementy komina muszą być z materiałów niepalnych więc PP można sobie wsadzić do d...
Źaden kominiarz nie odbierze takiego komina.

----------


## Greengaz

[QUOTE=robert.kosiecki;7399607]


> Przy liniach
> 
> 
> 
> "Przewód spalinowy nie musi być ze stali. Można zastosować z modyfikowanego PP."
> 
> Piszesz bzdury kolego. Przepisy mówią jasno że elementy komina muszą być z materiałów niepalnych więc PP można sobie wsadzić do d...
> Źaden kominiarz nie odbierze takiego komina.


Mam taki w domu od 17 lat. Oczywiście odebrany przez kominiarza.
Przejrzyj też oferty producentów kotłów. Wielu ma w ofercie.

----------


## robert.kosiecki

Mam taki w domu od 17 lat. Oczywiście odebrany przez kominiarza.
Przejrzyj też oferty producentów. Wielu ma w ofercie.[/QUOTE]

Producenci mogą sobie pisać różne bzdety.
Odsyłam do przepisów prawa polskiego.
Polecam decyzję Korporacji Kominiarzy Polskich w tej kwestii którzy jednoznacznie zaopiniowali że materiały palne nie mogą być stosowane jako element komina.

Bez odbioru

----------


## Greengaz

> Mam taki w domu od 17 lat. Oczywiście odebrany przez kominiarza.
> Przejrzyj też oferty producentów. Wielu ma w ofercie.


Producenci mogą sobie pisać różne bzdety.
Odsyłam do przepisów prawa polskiego.
Polecam decyzję Korporacji Kominiarzy Polskich w tej kwestii którzy jednoznacznie zaopiniowali że materiały palne nie mogą być stosowane jako element komina.

Bez odbioru[/QUOTE]

Z którego roku decyzja? Poza tym mówimy o przewodzie spalinowym poprowadzonym w wewnątrz komina /niepalnego szachtu/, cokolwiek by nie znaczyło określenie komin. 
Temperatura spalin wychodzących z kotła kondensacyjnego nie przekracza, przy pełnej mocy /cwu/, temperatury 65 - 70 st. C.
Kominiarz w 2 000 roku przewód spalinowy z PP odebrał, ale zetke kazał zrobić. Drugi wezwany, bo to bzdura przy kotle kondensacyjnym, też nie ustąpił.
Niestety nie nadążają za nowymi technologiami.

----------


## Mareks77

Zakup jakiegokolwiek komina systemowego z wkładem ceramicznym i ociepleniem dla kotła kondensacyjnego to wyrzucanie pieniędzy w błoto.

Instalatorzy tak czy inaczej nie wykorzystują wkładów ceramicznych czy skraplaczy do odprowadzania spalin, nawet jeśli pustaki systemowe mają szczeliny do poboru powietrza . Dlatego równie dobrze dla kotła jeśli kupujący zainwestuje w same pustaki systemowe kominowe i wentylacyjne.
Instalator kotła do odprowadzania spalin wykorzysta wkład PP lub stalowy i w taki sposób osiągnie komin osiowy którym rurą idą spaliny  natomiast pomiedzy rurą a pustakiem kocioł zasysa powietrze potrzebne do spalania.

----------


## Regius

> Instalator kotła do odprowadzania spalin wykorzysta wkład PP lub stalowy i w taki sposób osiągnie komin osiowy którym rurą idą spaliny  natomiast pomiedzy rurą a pustakiem kocioł zasysa powietrze potrzebne do spalania.


Czyli zamiast zakupu wkładu "turbo" lepiej zainwestować w pojedynczy wkład i pustaki / bloczki wentylacyjne?
Pytam bo zastanawiam się nad ewentualnym kominem dla kotłowni (http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...czy-przez-dach) jeśli gaz wygra z pompą ciepła.

----------


## Greengaz

> Czyli zamiast zakupu wkładu "turbo" lepiej zainwestować w pojedynczy wkład i pustaki / bloczki wentylacyjne?
> Pytam bo zastanawiam się nad ewentualnym kominem dla kotłowni (http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...czy-przez-dach) jeśli gaz wygra z pompą ciepła.


Wybierz co Ci pasuje pod względem estetyki i kosztów.
To co nazywasz wkładem "turbo" możesz też wyprowadzić na dach bez obudowy z bloczków, np.

----------


## Mareks77

> Czyli zamiast zakupu wkładu "turbo" lepiej zainwestować w pojedynczy wkład i pustaki / bloczki wentylacyjne?
> Pytam bo zastanawiam się nad ewentualnym kominem dla kotłowni (http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...czy-przez-dach) jeśli gaz wygra z pompą ciepła.


 Jeśli wybór jest tylko pomiędzy gazem a pompą ciepła to możesz całkiem zrezygnować z komina, ale jeśli to rozwiązanie będzie szpeciło budynek to zainwestuj w same pustaki z otworem spalinowym jak i wentylacyjnymi.
Jeśli decyzja padnie na gaz to w otwór spalinowy zawsze można wprowadzić rurę PP lub kwasówkę która zacznie się koncentrycznym szachtem w kotłowni i kotłem gazowym.
Jeśli warunki pozwalają to zawsze jest możliwość wypuszczenia spalin przez ścianę
Całość jeszcze jest uzależniona od tego czy czasami nie zdecydujesz się na rekuperację.

----------


## Regius

Dzięki za odpowiedzi.

W kwestii wentylacji, zapadła decyzja, że robię mechaniczną nawiewno-wywiewną z odzyskiem ciepła, więc chciałem ograniczyć ilość kominów / kanałów wentylacyjnych.
Jedynie garaż i kotłownię (nieogrzewane) oddyletowane od części mieszkalnej chciałem wentylować grawitacyjnie.

Zrobiłem małą niezbyt udaną symulację komina (wziąłem SCHIEDEL rondo plus SIH12). Niestety mam kolizję z krokwią.


Czy można taki komin postawić bezpośrednio na stropie betonowym / tarasie jako wolnostojący? Może jednak prościej samą rurę stalową turbo puścić po elewacji?

----------


## marcuso86

Czy takie rozwiązanie jest sensowne?;
Komin wentylacyjny - w przypadku zdecydowania sie na kocioł podajnikowy wstawiona rura stalowa kwasoodporna dużej średnicy a w przypadku pieca kondensacyjnego rura stalowa kwasoodporna fi 80

----------


## Mareks77

Pustaki na stropie betonowym bez ich kontynuacji aż do fundamentów to ze względu na obciążenie zły pomysł, no chyba że znajduje się tam ściana nośna budynku, natomiast sama rura to dowolnie, tylko czy dla jednej rury warto dziurawić połać dachową narażać się na dodatkowe obróbki blacharskie które prawie zawsze są słabym punktem szczelności.
Komin budowany tylko dla wentylacji grawitacyjnej garażu i kotłowni to poroniony pomysł a wentylację tych pomieszczeń można załatwić za pomocą kratek wentylacyjnych naściennych.
Odnośnie samej kolizji to fachowcy od więźby dachowej poradzą sobie z tym więc to nie Twoje zmartwienie.

Założyłeś dodatkowy temat na forum w którym są już fotki z projektu, dlatego radzę zostawić w projekcie komin w spokoju i ograniczyć kanały wentylacyjne

----------


## marcuso86

Tak sobie myślę że raczej bedę chciał zainstalować 2 kominy w kotłowni. Jeden do pieca kondensacyjnego a drugi w do pieca z podajnikiem awaryjnie. Docelowo ma być ogrzewanie na propan. 
Do pieca na węgiel w projecie mam rondo plus
Jednak co zastosować do kondensatu? Myslałem o schindel dual lecz z opisów wynika że przewód odprowadzania spalin ma fi 120 czy to nie zadużo?

----------


## Greengaz

> Tak sobie myślę że raczej bedę chciał zainstalować 2 kominy w kotłowni. Jeden do pieca kondensacyjnego a drugi w do pieca z podajnikiem awaryjnie. Docelowo ma być ogrzewanie na propan. 
> Do pieca na węgiel w projecie mam rondo plus
> Jednak co zastosować do kondensatu? Myslałem o schindel dual lecz z opisów wynika że przewód odprowadzania spalin ma fi 120 czy to nie zadużo?


Do kotła kondensacyjnego stawiaj szacht wentylacyjny w który wstawisz przewód spalinowy o średnicy wymaganej przez producenta kotła fi 60 lub fi 80 lub rozwiązanie jak w #55 wsparte na stropie.
Przy zakupie komina systemowego nie jest potrzebna dolna część komina poniżej podłączenia kotła - część przewodu spalinowego, drzwiczki wyczystki, kształtka ścieku kondensatu.

----------


## marcuso86

Ok a powiedz mi o jakich wymiarach najlepiej postawić ten szacht wentylacyjny i jak później bedzie wycentrowany w nim przewód spalinowy?
Piszesz o fi 60-80 czy taki srednice zalecają głównie producenci kotłów kondensacyjnych? Jeśli tak to dlaczego schindel ma fi120?

----------


## Greengaz

> Ok a powiedz mi o jakich wymiarach najlepiej postawić ten szacht wentylacyjny i jak później bedzie wycentrowany w nim przewód spalinowy?
> Piszesz o fi 60-80 czy taki srednice zalecają głównie producenci kotłów kondensacyjnych? Jeśli tak to dlaczego schindel ma fi120?


Średnice należy traktować jako minimalne. Takie też są wyloty z kotła. 
Po zastosowaniu redukcji możesz z fi 60 przejść na fi 120 w systemowym.
Szacht 12 x 12 cm lub fi 125 zapewni wystarczający dopływ powietrza w jednym i drugim przypadku /fi 60 i fi 80/

----------


## SuperSonic

Również miałem już kupić komin systemowy do gazu, w projekcie miałem zasugerowany Schiedel Avant fi160.
Po zgłębieniu tematu, okazuje się że mógłbym wpakować się w niezły kanał. Jestem już po rozmowie z przeszłymi instalatorami, którzy zdecydowaniu odradzają tego typu rozwiązanie, na rzecz postawienia komina z pustaków keramzytobetonowych z otworem na kwasówkę fi80 + oczywiście pustaki wentylacyjne.

----------


## paavello

To co tu wypisujecie to same bzdury i niestety sugerowałem się nimi stawiając komin. ŻADEN komin systemowy nie nadaje się do pieca gazowego kondensacyjnego! Do gazu należy zastosować zwykły pustak kominowy, a rurę środkową wsadzi ekipa od instalacji kotłownii. Ja mam komin Leier turbo S fi 8cm, teoretycznie do pieca kondensacyjnego, ale okazuje się że taki komin jest mniej wydajny o co najmniej 11%, dzieje się tak dlatego że traci wydajność ze skroplin, które są odprowadzane do kanalizacji, a powinno być tak, że skropliny przepływają przez piec, czyszcząc go i ogrzewając.
Kończę z czytaniem forów bo więcej z tego problemów niż pożytku.

----------


## wg39070

> To co tu wypisujecie to same bzdury i niestety sugerowałem się nimi stawiając komin. ŻADEN komin systemowy nie nadaje się do pieca gazowego kondensacyjnego! Do gazu należy zastosować zwykły pustak kominowy, a rurę środkową wsadzi ekipa od instalacji kotłownii. Ja mam komin Leier turbo S fi 8cm, teoretycznie do pieca kondensacyjnego, ale okazuje się że taki komin jest mniej wydajny o co najmniej 11%, dzieje się tak dlatego że traci wydajność ze skroplin, które są odprowadzane do kanalizacji, a powinno być tak, że skropliny przepływają przez piec, czyszcząc go i ogrzewając.
> Kończę z czytaniem forów bo więcej z tego problemów niż pożytku.


A ile razy pisałem o tym w różnych wątkach? Pustak wentylacyjny keramzytowy i rura kwasówka w środku. Tyle. Kto stawia systemówkę do kondensata. Ach, ci producenci to by i lodówkę eskimosowi sprzedali!

----------


## Greengaz

> To co tu wypisujecie to same bzdury i niestety sugerowałem się nimi stawiając komin. ŻADEN komin systemowy nie nadaje się do pieca gazowego kondensacyjnego! Do gazu należy zastosować zwykły pustak kominowy, a rurę środkową wsadzi ekipa od instalacji kotłownii. Ja mam komin Leier turbo S fi 8cm, teoretycznie do pieca kondensacyjnego, ale okazuje się że taki komin jest mniej wydajny o co najmniej 11%, dzieje się tak dlatego że traci wydajność ze skroplin, które są odprowadzane do kanalizacji, a powinno być tak, że skropliny przepływają przez piec, czyszcząc go i ogrzewając.
> Kończę z czytaniem forów bo więcej z tego problemów niż pożytku.


Trochę nie tak.
90 - 99% kondensatu powstaje w kotle, a nie w przewodzie spalinowym. Te kilkuprocentowe "resztki" głównie podczas pracy przy pełnej mocy, np. przy grzaniu cwu. Wówczas nie w pełni wykorzystywane jest zjawisko kondensacji.
To z czego jest wykonany przewód spalinowy /stal. PE, ceramika/ nie ma zatem znaczenia, podobnie część zewnętrzna doprowadzająca powietrze.

Chodzi głównie o wciskanie inwestorom ceramicznych kominów systemowych, które w przypadku kotła kondensacyjnego są zbędnym wydatkiem.

----------


## marcuso86

> Średnice należy traktować jako minimalne. Takie też są wyloty z kotła. 
> Po zastosowaniu redukcji możesz z fi 60 przejść na fi 120 w systemowym.
> Szacht 12 x 12 cm lub fi 125 zapewni wystarczający dopływ powietrza w jednym i drugim przypadku /fi 60 i fi 80/




12x12 - może być wiekszy? A możesz mi powiedzieć jak będzie pozycjonowany wkład fi80? Czy są jakieś patenty na to?

----------


## Greengaz

Może być większy.
Jeśli przewód spalinowy jest krótki do centralnego pozycjonowania w szachcie starczy sama sztywność przewodu, jeśli dłuższy stosuje się obejmy dystansowe.

np.


.

----------


## jaaacek

witam.

podobnie jak wszyscy - stoję przed zakupem kominów do budowanego domu. potrzebuję:

- komin do pieca kondensacyjnego z zamkniętą komorą spalania + went
- komin do kominka w salonie

proszę o poradę - chciałbym przygotować się uniwersalnie na w razie co. planuję zamontować klasyczny systemowy komin 200mm i włożyć do niego wkład z kwasówki. Jeśli kiedyś będę chciał - wyciągnę wkład blaszany i podepnę zwykły piec na węgiel, drewno groszek czy cokolwiek. Pytanie jaki komin to może być - celuję w ofertę Schiedl'a. Kotłownia nie przyleg do ścian zewnętrznych budynku.

kominek w salonie to trochę cudak - planuję zamontować dwustronny wkład DOVRE SD 2100 i wpiąć go prosto do stropu, na którym w sypialni powyżej zacznie się komin. wyczystką będzie sam kominek.. Pytanie - jaki komin + went zastosować - ten DOVRE ma wylot spalin 200mm.

z góry dzięki za sugestie pozdrawiam wszystkich poszukujących i wszystkie mądre głowy  :wink:

----------


## iso2

Widać że edukował Cię ktoś starej daty.
Jeśli chcesz uniwersalny komin i mieć możliwość zmiany paliwa na inne to zostaw ten komin z ceramiką w środku i nie wkładaj tam wkładu stalowego.
W zamian wybuduj dodatkowy kanał i tam włóż wkład stalowy.
Będziesz mógł zmieniać źródło ciepła do woli a koszt będzie niewielki.
Jeśli chodzi o komin do kominka to sugeruję komin systemowy który zaciąga powietrze do kominka poprzez komin.
Nie musisz wtedy ciągnąć powietrze z zewnątrz i wychładzać mieszkania.
Są takie kominy już od 2-3 lat na rynku.

Co do Schiedla to nie można się do niego przyczepić ale płacisz za markę.
Spokojnie kupisz taniej komin podobnej jakości

----------


## Marcin55

Witam,

A wiec jestem na etapie kominów. W projekcie mam oczywiście zastosowane dwa kominy Schiedel Rondo Plus..
W salonie jest kominek wiec rozważam zastosowanie komin systemowy Schiedel Rondo fi200+W lub jakieś innej firmy (co polecacie Plewa?)
Mam jedną wycenę komina Rondo niby z zastosowaniem wkłądu ceramiki z komina Rondo Plus bo podobnież w tym modelu wkładają lepszą w Schiedlu - czy to prawda? 

W kotłowni będzie natomiast piec kondensacyjny Buderus Logomax GB072 14 kW z instrukcji wyczytałem, że rura fi125/80

 

W przypadku komina w kotłowni Instalator też odradził mi komin systemowy, tylko szachty.

Teraz pytanie aby rura 125/80 zmieściła rozumiem, że należy wybrać szachty spalinowe tj. poniżej na zdjeciu:


Gdyby miała to być tylko rura fi 80 to rozumiem, że zastosowanie ma wykorzystanie jednego z kanału wentylacyjnego - np. z takiego szachtu W2 tj. poniżej:


Z góry dzięki za informację

----------


## marcin150

Witaj,

Ja jeszcze nie wiem jaki bede mial kociol gazowy i wymurowalem sam pustak kominowy o srednicy 260 cm w srodku. Awaryjnie obok wymurowany komin z wkladem ceramicznym.

----------


## Mateusz.C

> Witaj,
> 
> Ja jeszcze nie wiem jaki bede mial kociol gazowy i wymurowalem sam pustak kominowy o srednicy 260 cm w srodku. Awaryjnie obok wymurowany komin z wkladem ceramicznym.


Robie tak samo  :smile: 
Rond Plus ma pustak 36cm  . wentylacyjne do niego mają dziury wewnetrzne 11cm . Patrząc na wymiary rur do kotłów kondensacyjnych   8cm wew i 12cm zewnetrzna   by się nie zmieściły.
Postanowiłem kupić same pustaki takie jak sa w Rondo plus i miejsca bedzie napewno dosyć na wszystko  :smile: 
co jakiś później wrazie czego można  wyciąć dziure, dorobić obejmy i wszystko elegancko ze soba połączyć ...

----------


## Krajzega

Dzień dobry, 

po zapoznaniu się z tym wątkiem też mam zamiar zastosować do kotła kondensacyjnego szacht z pustaka wentylacyjnego z wkładem z kwasówki. Planuję kocioł Immergas Victirx 12 x TT. Z kolei do kominka ma być komin systemowy z wkładem ceramicznym. Zgodnie z projektem oba te przewody tworzą jeden komin. 
Żeby unikną błędów, pytałam się już teraz potencjalnego wykonawcy kominka i przedstawicieli Immergasa, jakie warunki ma spełniać komin. Co do kominka dowiedziałam się, że: trójnik ma być na wysokości 60 cm poniżej sufitu, najlepiej prostopadły, komin systemowy z wkładem ceramicznym izostatycznym. Co do Immergasa, to że wkład produkowany przez nich ma średnicę 60 lub 80 i że nie trzeba robić odskrapalcza. NIe do końca to rozumiem, przede wszystkim chodzi o to, na jakiej wysokości mają się zaczynać kominy? Rozumiem, że w kominie do kominka poniżej trójnika ma być jeszcze wyczystka, tak? 
I jeszcze jedno - dostałam ofertę na komin systemowy firmy Kom-went z Wrocławia. Czy słyszeliście kiedyś o takiej marce i czy warto to kupować?

----------


## Mareks77

> Dzień dobry, 
> 
> po zapoznaniu się z tym wątkiem też mam zamiar zastosować do kotła kondensacyjnego szacht z pustaka wentylacyjnego z wkładem z kwasówki. Planuję kocioł Immergas Victirx 12 x TT. Z kolei do kominka ma być komin systemowy z wkładem ceramicznym. Zgodnie z projektem oba te przewody tworzą jeden komin. 
> Żeby unikną błędów, pytałam się już teraz potencjalnego wykonawcy kominka i przedstawicieli Immergasa, jakie warunki ma spełniać komin. Co do kominka dowiedziałam się, że: trójnik ma być na wysokości 60 cm poniżej sufitu, najlepiej prostopadły, komin systemowy z wkładem ceramicznym izostatycznym. Co do Immergasa, to że wkład produkowany przez nich ma średnicę 60 lub 80 i że nie trzeba robić odskrapalcza. NIe do końca to rozumiem, przede wszystkim chodzi o to, na jakiej wysokości mają się zaczynać kominy? Rozumiem, że w kominie do kominka poniżej trójnika ma być jeszcze wyczystka, tak? 
> I jeszcze jedno - dostałam ofertę na komin systemowy firmy Kom-went z Wrocławia. Czy słyszeliście kiedyś o takiej marce i czy warto to kupować?


W kominie do kominka ma być wyczystka i ewentualny wywietrznik do wentylacji ocieplenia pomiędzy ceramiką a pustakiem
Do kondensatu nawet wyczystka nie jest konieczna bo co tam chcesz czyścić.
Szacht to odcinek połaczeniowy ekranowany pomiędzy kotłem a kominem.
Srodkiem wędrują spaliny a ekranem powietrze potrzebne do spalania.
Do kondensatu wewnątrz komina raczej nie potrzebna jest już kwasówka gdyż spaliny mają tak niską temperaturę ż można zastosować rury polipropylenu.
Miska i odskraplacz także nie bo skropliny wracają do wymiennika nagrzewając go a następnie wypływają do kanalizacji poprzez syfon zamontowany w kotle.

Odnośnie Kom-Went to chcąc sprzedawać muszą posiadać wszystkie certyfikaty i tylko kwestia kto robi ceramikę do kominów i czy faktycznie jest ona odporna na pożar sadzy..
Jeśli oerta jest kusząca to do kominka rozmiar fi 200 i będzie OK.
W zależności od planowanego położenia kominka i przyłącza spalinowego trójnik do kominka może być prostopadły ale najlepiej pod kątem 45*

----------


## iso2

> Dzień dobry, 
> 
> po zapoznaniu się z tym wątkiem też mam zamiar zastosować do kotła kondensacyjnego szacht z pustaka wentylacyjnego z wkładem z kwasówki. Planuję kocioł Immergas Victirx 12 x TT. Z kolei do kominka ma być komin systemowy z wkładem ceramicznym. Zgodnie z projektem oba te przewody tworzą jeden komin. 
> Żeby unikną błędów, pytałam się już teraz potencjalnego wykonawcy kominka i przedstawicieli Immergasa, jakie warunki ma spełniać komin. Co do kominka dowiedziałam się, że: trójnik ma być na wysokości 60 cm poniżej sufitu, najlepiej prostopadły, komin systemowy z wkładem ceramicznym izostatycznym. Co do Immergasa, to że wkład produkowany przez nich ma średnicę 60 lub 80 i że nie trzeba robić odskrapalcza. NIe do końca to rozumiem, przede wszystkim chodzi o to, na jakiej wysokości mają się zaczynać kominy? Rozumiem, że w kominie do kominka poniżej trójnika ma być jeszcze wyczystka, tak? 
> I jeszcze jedno - dostałam ofertę na komin systemowy firmy Kom-went z Wrocławia. Czy słyszeliście kiedyś o takiej marce i czy warto to kupować?


Wkład stalowy kwasoodporny w pustaku to idealne rozwiązanie.

Jeśli chodzi o komin do kominka to polecam system kominowy który zaciąga powietrze do spalania poprzez przewód kominowy i nie trzeba pod posadzką  ciągnąć przewodu z zewnątrz budynku. Są już takie w Polsce od około 3 lat.

Nie słyszałem o takiej firmie jak Kom-went.
Wygląda na jakąś lokalną firmę handlową składającą kominy z kupowanych elementów.
Wszedłem na ich stronę i przeczytałem, że importują wkłady ceramiczne z Czech a więc na pewno nie izostatyczne o których napisałaś.
Wkłady izostatyczne mają w Polsce tylko 3 producentów o ile wiem.
Ja tam wolałbym kupić komin bezpośrednio u producenta a nie w lokalnej firmie handlowej ale to moje subiektywne zdanie.

----------


## Krajzega

Mareks77, iso2- dzięki za wyjaśnienie szczegółów i Wasze rady. Rzeczywiście obawiam się zupełnie nieznanych producentów i raczej wybiorę jakiś bardziej znany system kominowy.

----------


## marcin225

A ja mam inne pytanie: też będę miał kocioł gazowy kondensacyjny. Planuje zastosować pustak kominowo - wentylacyjny. Na jakim etapie ma być umieszczana ta rura kwasoodporna w kominie? Jakoś ciężko mi sobie wyobrazić , że jak już będzie stało 9 metrów komina to potem ktoś będzie  tam te rury umieszczał. Myślałem nad takim zestawem:  https://www.systemykominowe24.pl/pl/...i-801259m/1325   .

----------


## wg39070

> A ja mam inne pytanie: też będę miał kocioł gazowy kondensacyjny. Planuje zastosować pustak kominowo - wentylacyjny. Na jakim etapie ma być umieszczana ta rura kwasoodporna w kominie? Jakoś ciężko mi sobie wyobrazić , że jak już będzie stało 9 metrów komina to potem ktoś będzie  tam te rury umieszczał. Myślałem nad takim zestawem:  https://www.systemykominowe24.pl/pl/...i-801259m/1325   .


Rurę wpuszcza się do wybudowanego już komina. Nic w tym dziwnego.

----------


## kemot_p

> Jeśli chodzi o komin do kominka to polecam system kominowy który zaciąga powietrze do spalania poprzez przewód kominowy i nie trzeba pod posadzką  ciągnąć przewodu z zewnątrz budynku. Są już takie w Polsce od około 3 lat.


Możesz podać namiary na jakąś stronę gdzie mógłbym poczytać i tym rozwiązaniu? Wg Ciebie to lepsze niż doprowadzenie powietrza w podłodze?

----------


## marcin225

> Rurę wpuszcza się do wybudowanego już komina. Nic w tym dziwnego.


No dobra to na jakimś sznurku spuścisz jedną na sam dół to ok. a jak następną połączysz z tą już opuszczoną? Wejdzie w kielich? Pytam bo żeby potem się nie okazało , że przyjdzie instalator od kotła i powie że nie da rady tej rury tam umieścić  :big grin:

----------


## wg39070

> No dobra to na jakimś sznurku spuścisz jedną na sam dół to ok. a jak następną połączysz z tą już opuszczoną? Wejdzie w kielich? Pytam bo żeby potem się nie okazało , że przyjdzie instalator od kotła i powie że nie da rady tej rury tam umieścić


Co nie da rady. Od strony kotłowni instalator łączył u mnie opuszczoną rurę z kolanem, koncentryczna zaczyna się dopiero od otworu w ścianie i biegnie do pieca.

----------


## marcin225

> Co nie da rady. Od strony kotłowni instalator łączył u mnie opuszczoną rurę z kolanem, koncentryczna zaczyna się dopiero od otworu w ścianie i biegnie do pieca.


No ale mi chodzi o te odcinki rur w kominie bo one są sprzedawane w odcinkach 1mb to musisz 8 takich rur umieścić w kominie i ze sobą połączyć...

----------


## marcin225

Chyba wybór padł na :  https://www.kominy.pl/system-kominow...-kanalowa.html   akurat taki potrzebuje a kupować osobno pustaki i rury wyjdzie podobnie. Od razu na etapie budowy przy murowaniu się rurę będzie osadzało i nie będzie dylematów  :smile:

----------


## wg39070

> Chyba wybór padł na :  https://www.kominy.pl/system-kominow...-kanalowa.html   akurat taki potrzebuje a kupować osobno pustaki i rury wyjdzie podobnie. Od razu na etapie budowy przy murowaniu się rurę będzie osadzało i nie będzie dylematów


Chcesz murować komin i od razu wkładać rurę na raty? A skąd wiesz, gdzie i na jakiej wysokości przyjdzie kocioł? Powodzenia.

----------


## marcin225

> Chcesz murować komin i od razu wkładać rurę na raty? A skąd wiesz, gdzie i na jakiej wysokości przyjdzie kocioł? Powodzenia.


Jak dam wyprowadzenie na 1,8m to co to ma za znaczenie? Kocioł wiem gdzie będzie stał (kotłownia duża) . Nie wyobrażam sobie osadzania 9mb (czyli 9 sztuk) rury w wymurowanym kominie.

----------


## piotrus_pan16

Komin 9,2m- hydraulik włożył bez problemu stojąc na drabinie  :smile:

----------


## marcin225

> Komin 9,2m- hydraulik włożył bez problemu stojąc na drabinie


Jak ustabilizował tą rurę bo przecież nie mógł założyć opasek. Wrzucał element po elemencie czy sobie złożył kilka metrów na gotowo i tak opuszczał?

----------


## piotrus_pan16

Każdy odcinek miał takie wąsy, które stabilizowały rurę wewnątrz komina.

----------


## besciak

U siebie mam taki temat, że chce wypuścić przewód koncentryczny od kotła gazowego kondensacyjnego przez dach, ale nie mogę go zrobić w pionie, ani z przesunięciem poziomym a dalej w pionie. Jedyną możliwością jest puszczenie go do dachu pod kątem np 30 stopni. Nigdzie na schematach nie widziałem takiego układu, ale czy są jakieś przeciwwskazania do tego? Oczywiście byłoby to odpowiednio przymocowane. Widziałem kolanka 30 stopni, ale stosowane na zewnątrz budynku. U mnie to by szło przez nieużytkowy strych. Od pieca do dachu jakieś 3 metry.

----------


## fastplayer

Ja u siebie planuję kocioł kondensacyjny. Chciałbym postawić komin z pustaków keramzytowych a następnie wprowadzic do niego rurę z kwasiaka. Takie pustaki są razem z kanałem wentylacyjnym. W domu będę miał rekuperację. Czy taki kanał wentylacyjny można do czegos wykorzystać?

----------

